# Camo yaks



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Options say it all


----------



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

but camo underpants are OK surely?


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

each to their own peril. personally I think they look 'different' but not bad. If anything, I reckon they stand out more than a plain grey/camel coloured hull, which can only be a good thing when stinkboats are around.

some guys here would never consider paddling a yellow or bright red kayak, so its all a personal choice.

ps. not sure where you're coming from with the sister reference???


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

I selected 'no', but not because I think they look _ridiculous_ as such, it's just not a colour scheme that I'd go for. I prefer the upper end of the spectrum  .


----------



## Slim (Mar 4, 2008)

I selected no as i want them to find my camera etc when the shark eats me


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

The Team OEX/Malibu Kayaks camo yaks look COOL, but I don't think I'd want to paddle one. In dim light those things are damn near invisible.



















I might go for a camo yak if I could get it in yellow with red tiger stripes. That would be gnarly


----------



## FISHPEDDLER (May 12, 2007)

I voted YES just because everone else voted No. Personally, it wouln't worry me one way or the other. Cheers Paul


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Yes I want one, they're pimpin' yo! No, I wont ever buy one. I'd rather the visibility factor.


----------



## Shufoy (May 28, 2008)

I voted Yes, because i want some good $h|t from James... and as i have a blue Hobie, i kinda have a camo Kayak already lol!!

Each to there own.

What do sharks think of camo is a better question!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

i took the sister but Damn it looks like i'm sharing her


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

i voted yes because i like to be different from every one else on the water and not follow the crowds.


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

They stand out from the crowd, my next yak will be Camo 

I heard that Hobie are dropping Orange from they range, maybe they will replace it with Camo ?


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Tough question!

I sort of like the way they look, but they are not for me. Just a matter of taste I guess. I don't think a camo yak on the ocean would stand out as much as a bright colour, but there again, the surface of the yak would still be a giveaway, if you were trying to blend in with the waves.

Probably a good idea to have a bright colour on the underside of the yak in case it turns turtle though!

Cheers all Andybear :lol: :lol:


----------



## AndyC (Feb 29, 2008)

Horses for courses, I reckon. For general fishing and paddling about in crowded waterways the high visibility option is obviously helpful. Even the brightly coloured yaks are difficult to see on the water at any distance. But for sneaking around small streams and lakes, trying to enjoy the wildlife, I think they'd be great,

One of the great things about yak fishing is the stealth factor and we do get to see the birdlife and other creatures at close quarters.

I'd like one for that reason.

Oh, and what have they done with Andybear?? Who's this boring, serious bloke that's pinched his hat?

Cheers All,

AndyC


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Nah , not really my bag , i would never be able to find the thing in my shed :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

I LOVE camo yaks.

Just for that, Mr. Peril, I'm gonna paint my next boat in flourescent pink camo and wear a tutu.

Or - i might paint my banjo camo too.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

I vote, I wear camo cargo shorts but I dont have a metro haircut...

'Advantage pattern' included and I am sold ( Skinny water only ).


----------



## Duane (Oct 20, 2007)

I don't do camo, I have nothing to hide.


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

im with leftie.... bring on the pink camo and i'll have one!


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

How about Cow maflage (spelling) Kerrie :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

I had a camo yak but I could never find it :lol:


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

Well one third of members want a Camo yak, that will send a clear message to the makers. 8)


----------



## murd (Jan 27, 2008)

I bought a mottled green camo Loon yak because camo is *in*. Just look at how many people in this country wear camo cargos, shorts, hats and even sneakers now. You can't argue with fashion now, can you!


----------



## turtle (Jun 10, 2008)

i own a camo voyager and it does me fine plus cause of the color i got it cheaper


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

I have enough camouflage in my life......








I don't mind wearing a camouflage uniform. See how it helps me blend in with the surrounding foliage ;-)

I don't want to blend in with my surroundings when I'm paddling.








Visibility is good


----------



## Baldy (Oct 1, 2007)

Peril....Boy I hope yew can rurn... caws me and 4 kin arr packin texas cow prods....der 12 gauge kind boy...

Baaaaaaaa!!!...right, im goin back to my flock :shock: :lol:

Cheers
Baldy


----------



## Crikey (Oct 30, 2005)

Hey Doug,

My wife thought the trailers in the photo were "cute", they hardly look to be at the cutting edge of the US arsenal what were they for? We used to live in Santa Clarita CA and you do not associate a trailer like that a having anyhting to do with the California way of life, you would probably be run off the road for towing it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2008)

crazyratwoman said:


> im with leftie.... bring on the pink camo and i'll have one!


Here you go.


----------



## Chiller (Apr 20, 2008)

They really do blend in with the water (which I know is what they are meant to do). That picture of Douglas with the container ship really brings home to me why it doesn't seem to be the greatest idea. That is why I went for a bright orange/yellow colour of my yak.
Mick, make sure you post those pictures in the tutu!!!


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

Pysgodwyr said:


> Hey Doug,
> 
> My wife thought the trailers in the photo were "cute", they hardly look to be at the cutting edge of the US arsenal what were they for? We used to live in Santa Clarita CA and you do not associate a trailer like that a having anyhting to do with the California way of life, you would probably be run off the road for towing it.


The trailer in the photo was used for a port security project a few months after 9/11. The commander of the local Navy region wanted a mobile waterside surveillance system, but he needed it immediately and didn't have much funding. It normally takes months, if not years, for a sensor system to be designed, manufactured, tested and delivered. As you might imagine, nothing cheap comes out of the acquisition system either. As an example; this is the Mobile Sensor Platform (MSP) from the Mobile Inshore Undersea Warfare Unit (MIUW) that I was operating with at the time.








The MSP cost over $1M, yet it is only part of the MIUW sensor system. When I was tasked with making a low-cost version of this, I was only given $50K and was told to have it built in 2 months. I had no input on the selection of the vehicle that was to be used for the sensor platform. The trailers were surplus from the Morale, Recreation and Welfare program at one of the bases. It was free, so the admiral wanted to use it. I ended up spending as much to refurb the trailer as it would have cost to buy a new one. This is what it looked like after extensive modification and installation of the radar, FLIR, CCTV and comms.
















I also added a laptop that could run a homeland security command and control application that provided collaborative data sharing, chat and alerting capability. The MRSC, as it came to be known, was used to support several security operations, such as ship visits at the downtown public piers.








During these operations, we also had a wireless network installed that allowed sensor video from the MRSC trailer to be viewed on the ship and at the local Coast Guard operations center. Eventually the Navy and Coast Guard installed extensive surveillance and command and control systems at the port (I worked on that project for 4 years) and the trailer was no longer needed. We used it for a couple of years as a technology demonstrator and also to support various waterside security system tests.

Sorry for the threadjack. The MRSC, or ******* trailer as it was more commonly known, was a constant source of pride, embarrassment, frustration and achievement for me. I almost get sentimental about that crappy little trailer.


----------



## fishydude (Dec 30, 2007)

What is everyone on about :? ? I've never even seen a camo yak......Oh yeah :shock: ....lol. :lol: :lol: ;-) 
Cheers
Mike


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

There is a right way and there is a ******* way for everything

Right 









*******









Right 









*******
http://lilligren.com/*******/images/Redneck_Deerstand.jpg

Right









*******









I must be a *******









This is so far off topic I can't even see it from here


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

I've got a pair of Camo shoes for fishing, I don't use them much 'cause I can't find them in the grass. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Greybeard (Mar 17, 2008)

Was in Minnesota in july and got me some camo crocs. Id think about camo kayak as long as it came in MANGROVE.
Cheers Greybeard


----------



## shovelnose (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi from the new guy, I popped in at caboolture and saw the camo's that the guy's at Extreme Kayaks are making and they have 5 different camo's or something to that effect, 8) a few of them really stood out if you get the chance to have a look go for it, I was really impressed they look great!!


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

> by fishydude on Sun Aug 03, 2008 1:46 am
> 
> What is everyone on about ? I've never even seen a camo yak......Oh yeah ....lol.
> Cheers
> ...
















































  :mrgreen:


----------

